# Satin Balls



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone on the site feed their V's Satin Balls? Catan has been so thin from day one no matter how much we feed him (see pictures of him in Crazy Kian's post titled Three Vizlsa's...). You can see way to much rib. A friend recommended 'Satin Balls' to help fill in his ribs. So we found a recipe on the web and made up a batch last night.

We gave Catan one 'satin ball' last night - about the size of a large plum. He saw us watching and I guess didn't want to risk us taking away his new treat and swallowed the thing whole. Too funny.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisa, 
I forgot to ask you the other day.
How much kibble is he eating in a day. Have you tried feeding him more?


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

What are Satin Balls?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Harry - He's eating about 4 and a half cups of kibble a day plus sweet potatoe. If I give him move he wont eat it.

Kailua - Satin Balls are a combination of ground beef, oatmeat, wheat germ, eggs,.... I've missed a few things. If you do a search for Satin Balls a recipe will pull up right away.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you find that your dog likes eating this as a treat? Is it a supplement to his diet since Catan's not eating a lot?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisa, 
we feed Kian 4 cups/day of Orijen 6 fish adult kibble, one teaspoon of New Zealand tripe, bit of water and probiotic yogurt to help with gas. :-X

Catan is a good 10 lbs heavier. Have you tried feeding 3 meals a day and perhaps adding a quarter cup more of food per serving. 
I know when Kian was younger the vet thought he was too ribby. That's what she recommended and it seemed to work.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a small freezer full of these gems!!! I made the large recipe that calls for 10# of ground beef. I didn't think I would ever get done making meatballs.  Reba loves them, but I found that her stomach is too sensitive to give her even a whole one per day. I made them for the little V I was fostering, she was soooo thin when I got her. 

Don't know how I will ever get rid of these things!!


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Ya know when I saw the topic header for this post I thought I was going to find someone providing a website address for some sort of "testicle bag" since one of the other posts was about their male V's getting torn up and scratched during their outings in the woods and they were looking for vests or coats that would protect them!!!!  : And then much to my surprise it was about food!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL I needed that!!...hmmm rather I needed to read you post, not the testicle bag. :


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL - I was the one looking for advice on Catan's injured testicles. Didn't even make the connection when I posted about the Satin Balls.

We're giving him these as a treat in the evening long after he's eaten his dinner. He truely loves thems. I just have to take the lid off the container and he bolts to his bowl and sits his but down so fast. Then the fidgets come as his whole body starts to shake in anticipation. So far so good in terms of his stomach. Now we just have to wait and see if he puts on any weight.

Harry - I really don't want to go back to three meals a day cause then one of the kids has to come home at lunch and feed him.


----------



## mrbnichols (Mar 22, 2012)

What is the recipe for these?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Down just a little bit from the upper right-hand corner of your screen, you will see a "Search" box. Type in the words "satin balls recipe" or just "satin balls", and press enter on your keyboard. 

There have been several different threads about them, and a few different recipes have been posted, as well. They are all pretty similar, though. ;D They are intended to help your dog put on some weight.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have used them in the past during hunting season to keep weight on a dog. They work great, just be careful or you'll have a overweight dog.


----------

